

The end of Twitter as we know it  - ujjwalg
http://mashable.com/2009/08/03/izea-sponsored-tweets/

======
nimbix
In East Germany everyone was a spy. On Twitter everyone will soon be a
marketer.

I wonder if the number of tweets full of fake enthusiasm will suddenly go up
dramatically. I'm talking about tweets like: "I'm so incredibly excited by
GeneriCorp's latest logo redesign. I never realized a shade of beige could be
so life-changing!".

If people have been doing this for free I can only imagine it's going to get
worse now that they can get paid to do it.

------
extension
Hey gang, so has anybody heard about BARNYARD SLUTS? I'm pretty excited about
BARNYARD SLUTS these days. Word on the street is that BARNYARD SLUTS is
awesome. I just can't say enough good things about BARNYARD SLUTS. Well, see
ya later.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Yeah, except that would span at least two tweets, so it would be even more
obnoxious.

------
sh1mmer
Pay per tweet will never really take off just like pay per post never really
took off. The main reason it people listen to two main sources of
recommendations: figures in authority and their friends.

Pay per tweet doesn't really pay enough to give people an incentive to bug
their friends, and it certainly doesn't pay enough for celebrities to so
obviously tarnish their credibility. 140 characters isn't exactly enough to be
subtle.

And, finally one thing pay per tweet doesn't have that even pay per post had
is the ability to buy page rank. All in all I can't see it taking off, because
advertisers aren't going to pay the masses to scream into the void if they
don't generate legitimate leads.

Unlike other forms of advertising, online advertising is easy to track and
only innovation that genuinely works sticks.

------
maurycy
What a title!

Not that there are few similar services right now (be-a-magpie for instance),
and Twitter hasn't collapsed.

To even say more, if I remember correctly, @ev is OK with them.

------
dmillar
What's with all the "dying" articles lately?

~~~
j_baker
Which are you more likely to click on and/or vote for?

Option A) The end of twitter as we know it or Option B) Twitter gets another
sponsored tweets service

My guess is option A.

~~~
Flemlord
That's why I make my submission titles more dramatic when posting on reddit.
;-)

------
3pt14159
Wow. Just wow. I give it 6 months before this is abandoned or all the cool
kids leave.

~~~
callahad
Why's that? If I'm not following any of the eventual shills, I never see their
message. Manage who you follow and twitter retains its utility.

------
pjhyett
The end of twitter as I know was when my mom joined.

------
lurkinggrue
Wow! I can get Carrot Top to tweet my product?

Where do I sign up?

------
cgherb911
This is nothing new. Companies have paid celebrities to endorse their products
for a long time. This is just taking it to a new level, where companies can
pay anyone to endorse their product. I see the effectiveness of this strategy
to be limiting because the endorsement is not authentic. Obama doesn't
recommend blackberry to his friends because he's paid. College kids didn't
create facebook accounts for all their friends because Mark cut them a check.
It's authentically loving a business that gets people to talk about it.
Twitter is a new means of conversation. But you still can't just pay someone
to talk about your product. They have to love it first.

